# And the winner is



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Who?



And also, is there any demonstrations planned for thursday (I am asking in a merely shelfish manner, as my dauther has been invited to a birthday party not far from Tahrir, and Id rather avoid the area if there is Going to be a million protesters out and about)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I think there will be demonstrations... also if Mubarak dies there will be crowds gathering to celebrate/mourn. If he dies today he will be buried tomorrow... surely there will not be a state funeral for him?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I think there will be demonstrations... also if Mubarak dies there will be crowds gathering to celebrate/mourn. If he dies today he will be buried tomorrow... surely there will not be a state funeral for him?


no state funeral

Mubarak to have family funeral in event of death: Official sources - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There has been no official statement from the hospital or the state saying he is actually dying.
SCAF said it would give a statement late last night.. nothing so far.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

big build up of army vehicles on the Cairo-Alex road


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There has been a noticeable build up of military vehicles near Cairo for the first time since the 18-day uprising that toppled Hosni Mubarak, according to eyewitnesses.
Military vehicles have been noticed on the Cairo-Alexandria Agricultural Road near where the Circular Road enters the capital.

Tanks and armoured vehicles were spotted on the highway around 5km from Qaliub moving towards Cairo.

Soldiers refused to tell onlookers what was happening and told them not to get too close to the vehicles

The military is congregating at the location where it was used to prevent cars entering the capital during the early days of the 2011 uprising.

Egypt army deployed near Cairo - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> There has been a noticeable build up of military vehicles near Cairo for the first time since the 18-day uprising that toppled Hosni Mubarak, according to eyewitnesses.
> Military vehicles have been noticed on the Cairo-Alexandria Agricultural Road near where the Circular Road enters the capital.
> 
> Tanks and armoured vehicles were spotted on the highway around 5km from Qaliub moving towards Cairo.
> ...





Maybe a table top sale of old: uniforms


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All roads into Cairo have army vehicles, Suez also seeing a flow of army vehicles,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Obviously people who know better than us are expecting one hot mess tomorrow.

Make sure you have plenty of sanitary bottled water for drinking, just in case.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea, people told us we should have food for two weeks. Though I doubt things will get that bad.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Yea, people told us we should have food for two weeks. Though I doubt things will get that bad.


Oh dear, I have food and water to barely make it till tomorrow, let alone two weeks. Must go shopping tomorrow first thing in the morning then. 
Birthday party has been postponed to sunday, so I guess tomorrow we will spend the afternoon cozy at home with the AC on.

Any idea of who has won the elections then?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Any idea of who has won the elections then?


SCAF won


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, i guess they did.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes, i guess they did.




election results delayed UFN

make sure you stock up and keep some cash at home too


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Delayed UFN. How long does it take to count the bloody ballots ffs


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Delayed UFN. How long does it take to count the bloody ballots ffs


they are not counting, they are reviewing all the 400 complaints lodged by both campaigns


----------

